# Gulp



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

I had purchased gulp from academy and it was the recharge bucket. But for some reason the juices leaked out (I was ticked off at the time that it happened because I know it was screwed on all the way and properly) the shrimps still have the juices in them but I was wanting to know if it would be a good idea to fill it up with water or just leave them sitting in the bucket and just forget recharging them. There is juices left.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*gulp*

take it back


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Wugitus said:


> take it back


No receipt. I am calling Berkley tomorrow though.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Transfer to a Ziplock bag......................or several bags to limit exposure to air...


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

You may not want to make the additional investment, but the seel the recharge liquid in a bottle. I bot some at the local 'Mart. I would not think that storing them in water would be a great idea, but they do need to be in something more water tight.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

What if you seal them in a ziplock with a spritz of olive oil...?


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Buy one of the smaller containers and add to the bucket.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

do not add water.i did that and they faded.i purcchasd a small container and added them.you can also take them back,they will give you a gift card.


----------



## jgingrey (Sep 16, 2014)

You could always buy a bottle of the recharge and transfer everything to a peanut bottle jar. Keeps good seals that way. For future reference I have found that cutting an "X" in the clear plastic as opposed to peeling it off helps keep the seals intact.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

h2o4u said:


> What if you seal them in a ziplock with a spritz of olive oil...?


Then when the in-laws drop by for dinner, you can serve shrimp stir-fry!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I like the ziplock idea.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I mixed the juices along with various gulp bait with plastics. The juice turned black at the depths of hell itself. I still catch fish though. But does not seem to work as good as it once did.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

I HATE those crappy gulp containers. It doesn't matter how careful you are to screw them on tightly, they still leak all over everything. I"m starting to think that this is an intentional design "feature" to help sell more Gulps.

Anyway, Gulp juice is mostly menhaden oil & preservatives. You can pick up a little bottle of the oil at a bait shop to top off your jug. 

In the meantime, go buy a polycarbonate flip-top canister like this from walmart. Use it to store all your gulps in the future. Eventually the metal parts will rust and you'll have to replace it, but it's money well spent.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Plano and others have come out with a line of liqui-bait containers. I really like them and they are very sturdy. I bought one and now every time I buy Gulps I just open up the bag and dump them in. If I was going to buy another one, I would probably get the one with the screw-on lid rather than the clamps. The clamps can be kind of a pain when you fumbling around with multiple things on a rocking boat.

http://www.tackledirect.com/plano-liqua-bait-locker-system.html


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

NoleAnimal said:


> Plano and others have come out with a line of liqui-bait containers.
> 
> http://www.tackledirect.com/plano-liqua-bait-locker-system.html


I tried the small Plano and it leaked. But I did buy one on clearance.


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Seems to me the plastic mason jars with kids of course &#55357;&#56842; would work.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

OP-FOR said:


> I tried the small Plano and it leaked. But I did buy one on clearance.


Hmmm... sorry to hear that. Did you get the one with the screw-on lid or the latches? All I know is that I have had mine for over a year and it just sits in my tackle box and gets banged around pretty good and I have had no problems.


----------

